# Traditional Croatian Scampi Risotto



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 11, 2012)

The start of the vid is a bit long winded but just wait
My wifes family cook some of their catch like this its a good advert but most of all its about family and friends.
Ri


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 11, 2012)

Bolas, old man! Thanks for this video, now I'm going to take a look at it. Didn't know Croatian love risotto!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy cow, I'm crying. I can't help: I cry every time I listen to these choruses Alpine style...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Bolas, I definitely need to visit those places!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

Bolas,

Thank you so much for sharing the humorous and realistic view of Croatians on Dvd with us on Croatia ... This depicts the historical profound old Mediterranean ... a part of the Mediterranean, many never get to experience ... The shepherd´s and fishermen´s method of communal pot eating ( the Paella for example ) and here, the Scampi Risotto ... 

Certainly something one can never forget once they experience this ...

Best. Regards.
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 12, 2012)

I just found some memory sticks with video so this is just a test.
Croatian Dreams :: 07092008003.mp4 video by Hvar2010 - Photobucket


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 12, 2012)

A good test. Now waiting for a video of you eating palačinke


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 12, 2012)

Fantastic I will get to the food vids soon, we use the boat to get to places like this to fish etc.Croatian Dreams :: 09092008018.mp4 video by Hvar2010 - Photobucket


----------

